# CD Rom und apt-get install



## Gudy (28. November 2004)

Hi,
ich habe schon öfters mit Debian gearbeitet aber in der Fehlersuche bei Problemen tu ich mich leider noch etwas schwer. Jetzt wollte ich etwas mit apt-get install installieren, so wie ich es immer gemacht habe. Jetzt sagt er aber das er die im Laufwerk dafür haben möcht, die ist aber eingelegt. Und das Laufwerk ist auch unter dem /root zu finden.

jemand eine idee woran das liegen kann? oder kann man das abstellen das er erst die CD haben will?

GRUß und THX


----------



## Gudy (28. November 2004)

okay hat sich erledigt, das Cd-Rom hat volkommen den Geist aufgegeben

CU


----------

